# SE MI Brown Trout



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Caught this 15" SE Michigan brown last night. It's a VERY small river that is not on the list to be discussed here (don't bother to PM me for the location because I won't share).


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

I know the barrel in the backgroud


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful Fish


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

gunfun13 said:


> Caught this 15" SE Michigan brown last night. It's a VERY small river that is not on the list to be discussed here (don't bother to PM me for the location because I won't share).


Nice fish, a trophy for SE Michigan. Wonder what the heck is (or was) in that barrel, though.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

That barrel is southeast Michigan trout habitat...It works better than the engine block on the upper Clinton river.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

sweet tree said:


> That barrel is southeast Michigan trout habitat...It works better than the engine block on the upper Clinton river.


:lol:


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice fish. He must have put up a pretty good fight.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

very nice


----------

